# Adding salt to CP soap



## sndrcr3 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all. I ran a little experiment the other day & tried adding some dead sea salt to a batch of CP soap. I'm now left with soap that has streams of water just running out of it, and the salt has pretty much melted away. My recipe is mostly olive oil at 80%, and coconut at 20%. Any tips for how to properly add salt to CP soap?  :?


----------



## dieSpinne (Sep 20, 2011)

From what I have read, Dead Sea Salt isn't really "salt" in the sense that other sea salt is salt.  Dead Sea Salt can have as little as 3% Sodium Chloride, and LOT of other mineral salts.
Regular Sea Salt, OTOH, is about 90% Sodium Chloride and 10% other salts.

Try using regular sea salt, or even table salt (but not Kosher salt).  I have only heard bad things about using Dead Sea Salt in a salt bar.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 20, 2011)

Dead sea salt has natural moisture, which makes it weep. I use regular table salt.


----------



## sweetcreekherbs (Sep 24, 2011)

I use fine ground sea salt.  It sweats when it is humid, but other than that, it is a dry soap.   I use a lot more coconut oil and superfat it at 15% with avocado and castor oils.   It produces a very hard bar with creamy, lotion like lather that leaves my skin softer than soft.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Sep 25, 2011)

I use only coconut oil at a high superfat ... around 20%.  I add 70% of ordinary cooking salt.  This soap is fantastic for hydrating ... fantastic for mature skin.

The soap is super hard ... and I put it in muffin moulds, so that I don't need to watch it and cut before it becomes too hard.

It does need a long cure, due to it being coconut oil ... but it's so worth it!


----------



## sndrcr3 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks all, for the advice. I've read that coconut oil can be drying to the skin if used too heavily. How is it that this is not a problem for those of you that make salt soap with mostly coconut oil? 

Dragon - can you tell me why it is that your soap needs to cure longer because of the high coconut oil content? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Sep 28, 2011)

By superfatting at such a high level, the dryness is no longer there.  I use my coconut salt soap on my face and it feels amazing ... no tightness or drying.

I don't understand the scientific reasons for the long cure, but the longer it cures the better it feels.  Plus after only a short cure, there is barely any lather, but after a long cure there is some lather, which I like.


----------



## sweetcreekherbs (Oct 2, 2011)

Same here with regard to superfatting.   I superfat 15% with avocado and castor, which creates a soap that will not dry out the skin.  But, coconut oil can lather in sea water - and salt is a mineral that robs lather, so the more coconut oil, the better suds.

All soaps benefit from longer cures.  The more the water evaporates out of a soap, the more it lathers, the harder the bar, and the longer it will last.    These soaps are no exception to that. 

Olive oil soaps are the easiest to see that theory work.  The longer that soap cures, the more lather it will maker (versus being slimy).


----------



## Stargal66 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Using Black Lava Sea Salt in CP Soap*

I did a batch of Goat's Milk CP soap last weekend and I decided to add some cool looking Black Lava Sea Salt that i found at Henry's (grocery store).  So here is my recipe:

Coconut oil  25%
Olive Oil Pomace  25%
Palm Oil  15%
Sunflower Oil 15%
Canola Oil 10%
Castor Oil 10%
Goat's Milk
Lye

I brought it to trace, then separated it into two containers.  I used a little extra castor oil (like a tsp) to premix the black oxide pigment and a green oxide pigment in plastic baggies.  Then I colored the two containers and mixed them up.  I mixed the black lava sea salt into the green color only. 

Then I vaselined (new word?    ) an empty clorox kitchen wipes container (washed and dried - I love 'found' molds!).  I had my husband hold the mold and slowly turn it as I poured in both colors at the same time.  I was really really hoping this would turn out cool.

It sorta did...  The swirl came out kinda neat, but all over where the salt is it seemed to have bleached out the color in the soap and created white-ish halos?  Not sure how else to describe it...

This is right out of the mold and just cut: 






This is the soap after one week.  It seems to have mellowed a little?





My question is, why did the salt do that in the soap?  Was it black dye on the salt?  It did leave a black color on my hands when I handled it.  And is it safe to use/sell.  I was hoping to sell this at a craft fair and on Etsy, but not if it's dangerous in any way.

Thanks!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 3, 2011)

IMHO, never, ever sell a soap for which the technique is new to you...you need to watch it over time. If you are new to soap making in general, don't sell anything until you are confident in your formulations and technique. I've been working at it for two years, and am JUST NOW feeling comfortable enough to sell, but still, only to friends who have come to rely on my soaps and who really want to pay me for them. Still not comfortable launching a full-on business.
Just my two cents.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 3, 2011)

By the way, that is one of the coolest-looking soaps I have seen for a while.


----------



## Stargal66 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Mouse!  I thought it looked cool too, kinda like a geode where the salt crystals were.  I'm definitely going to try that method of swirling again.

I haven't sold any of my soap yet, I've only given it to friends after extensive curing and testing.  My main reason for selling is to get rid of inventory (i have a tendency to make a lot at a time because I have so many ideas) and to partially fund my new hobby.   I've made several batches since starting at the beggining of this year, close to 100 lbs I think.  Still a newbie though and only posting now and then, even though I'm on here reading all the time!  

I am pretty careful I think, I cure for 1.5 months and I ph test and I soap test (lather up and leave on my inner arm for several minutes) to check for reactions and moisturizing quality.  But I would never sell anything I was unsure of, which is why i turned to the forum for help.  I would also hate to throw out perfectly good soap!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't help with your 'why did this happen?' ... but ghee I love that look!  Fabulous looking salt soap!


----------



## dieSpinne (Nov 2, 2011)

OK... Curiosity has gotten the better of me....
It's been 4 weeks... how did the soap turn out at the end of the cure?
Did the oxide fading continue?
Have there been any signs of DOS?
How does it feel to use?
Enquiring minds want to KNOW!!!


----------



## Angelkarling (Nov 3, 2011)

That is a very cool soap! Beautiful job.


----------



## sweetcreekherbs (Nov 6, 2011)

*How is it?*

I'd like to know how the curing went, too.  Black lava salt is very interesting in your beautiful soap!


----------

